# What Kind of water for weekend?



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Heading up tomorrow for some steel, I usually look to hit some deeper holes with some structure in the bottom and hug the inside and outside of that structure. This is the first weekend ive had off since the beginning of the year and might be the last for another few months... any quick advice as what type of water to look for at this time of the year ? Thanks Guys !!!!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

well thanks for all the advice folks..haha.. we landed 3 total... fished hard all day and even had to deal with some d bags at the dam who came in and weazeled their way in between us and another group of guys... then proceded to drift all the way down and past our group 30 yds down river snagging us repeatedly for the next hour.. then proceded to tell me i needed to watch them cast so i wouldnt snag them... i told him shorten his drift.. he then proceded to threaten to throw me in river...haha.. i said come on down buddy.... im 6ft 2 230lbs... that would have been the highlite of my day.. anyhow.. not wantin drama we left n hit some other holes n landed 3 in next few hours.... all in all great day on river minus drama
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gotta love the drama lol, they must have saw u guys land a fish, same thing happened to me last year at tippy. Guys crowd in when your using floats and they're bouncing and its a tangled up mess every cast


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Tied up a few special flys for morning... all minnow patterns... hoping to get lucky in morning before we head home !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Have not posted in a long time but feel I need to respond to Old**** here, I was one of those so called "D-bags" who "weazled" in on you at the Dam. First off let me start by saying there was 70 feet between you and the other group so "weazled" in dosn't quite fit. Second we were there first thing in the morning with twice as many guys and not once did we get tangled with them because we all knew the routine, you were the one's casting over our lines. Third there is no reason to cut your drift short ( maybe that's why you only hooked 3 all day) if everyone knows how too fish and when your fishing current it's kinda hard to fish "right out in front of you" like you said we should. Fourth but not least Iternet tough guy, you were the one who was cusing us out as you walked away and snuck out the back way, we will be on the river today and if you would like to try to "make your day" feel free.

Oh one more thing, I went 4 for 7 myself and wasn't even fishing hard,I don't need to follow idiots around to catch fish! GOTTA LOVE THE FAIR WEATHER FISHERMAN:coolgleam


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Haha... figured youd bite.... u know the real story son... n thats why i stay away from dams... cause thats where all the clowns go.... like i said... see me again come on down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

First off I was not the one you were crying to but was with him, your the one who started running his mouth like a little B****. Second that guy you were cusing out would have tore you up and the way you snuck out the back way I figure you realized that. We were waiting for you this morning but like I figured you were no where around tough guy. The only clowns on the river are the one's who have to ask what kind of water to fish! You can take that son sh** and shove it up your a**.....


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome back Shawn, I had a good week had my posse with me


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

HAHAHA, Hey Shawn nice to see you back on here.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondering so I can stay away, went there a couple of times a couple years ago, not my kind of fishing.


----------



## Whitetail Steelie (Nov 11, 2007)

Elbow to a**hole aint the way to go. I hate fishing dams for this one reason. Fishing is supposed to be relaxing. So I prefer to go whare I can relax. It is most often off the traveled path, its almost always a hike, and a bit more challenging to fish. But all worth it to avoid people, and conflict. I deal with :rant: all week at work, not when I go fishing.... How ever, if and when I do fish with a high density crowd I will adjust my drift to avoid conflict. It dont really reduce the chances of cathing a fish. If your line isnt thare someone's probly is, the current takes and does what it wants. Thats why **** almost always happens...... Take a good day and make the most of it. Take a crap day and make even more out of it. Thats my way.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Usually when someone threatens to through me n river it brings out the best in me..... we graciosly gave a 70 ft gap between us n the other group cause were not weasels... u guys came right in and jumped right in... then wanted to strong arm us into fishin to adjust to u as ur running right through our run... gimmee a break jack... and ur mouthy buddy sure seemed like a tough guy when after he made a threat to me i told him come on down n make good on it.... we left cause i know plenty other hole... and hate drama.. that simple.... now just as then im done with u.... just a heads up to folks beware of these clowns at the dam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Son and I will repeat as I did at the dam SON, I am the "mouthy one" in question.. 

My intial intent when I walked down after "I tangled you" was to explain the tactics of fishing amongst others and how to co-exist there as apparently no one in your group had an effing clue. But, that went out the door when you started the cussing match. GAME ON !!

Personally, I don't care how tall you are nor how much you weigh. Although, now that I read it, I am scared (hahahahahahaha). 
You had your chance to "make your day" as you put it. 
I think you would have been unpleasantly surprised by this short fat guy and made the correct choice. 

*Lesson for today* :

In order to *fish amongst others in current situations*, the fisherman the furthest downstream casts first and then so on up stream. When the furthest downstream is done with his/her drift, he/she waits for the furthest upstream to finish his/her drift before casting. Pleasant fishing experience to be had by all. 

BTW son, we were there yestreday morning (6 guys shoulder to shoulder darn near) and did not have 1 "tangle" with each other as we all know how the process works. We all even managed to land a few fish even though we are all D-Bags. 

Have a pleasant day OldRank, 

*D-Bag #1 OUT !*

Herb, I finally figured a way to break Shawns silence...LOL...Sorry Shawn.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is just classic. Thanks for the laughs guys.


----------



## winterchaser (Jan 22, 2012)

Love it too funny. Welcome to river Fishing. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Where's the popcorn?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When fishing in a crowd, lowest person casts first, followed by the next person upstream, and so on. No tangles that way, as long as some *** clown doesn't throw out of turn. Some people just don't pay any attention to what goes on around them, and mess things up. It happens when there are crowds fishing, and some of them don't know how to do it. 

I am sure the fish are in all of the usual places they should be at this time of year.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

I sure enjoyed January and February.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

open road said:


> I sure enjoyed January and February.


That's why, except for taking people out, I'm done with the Au Sab till next October. Time for small water fishing.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Shawn, good to see you back! 

BTW - Cedar gave a fine example of how you fish when there's a crowd. Learned the ropes on how to cast in a crowd down at the HB's many, many years ago and I have never tangled up with CS yet, nor do I plan on it anytime soon! :lol:


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Since I could not ice fish this weekend, I went for some steel and I was shocked at the amount of cars in the parking lot there were more on Saturday than I saw in three years, total and now after reading all this it's going to make for an interesting Spring.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> That's why, except for taking people out, I'm done with the Au Sab till next October. Time for small water fishing.


Yeah that!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Burksee said:


> Hey Shawn, good to see you back!
> 
> BTW - Cedar gave a fine example of how you fish when there's a crowd. Learned the ropes on how to cast in a crowd down at the HB's many, many years ago and I have never tangled up with CS yet, nor do I plan on it anytime soon! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:...Shawn is a great teacher....HB was combat fishin at it's finest...I'm with a few others and will stick to the fall and winter fishing.


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

This is why I spent $1500 on a 14' with a 15 horse.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

The sadest part of the whole ordeal is that earlier in the morning there were 15 people fishing off the wall and there were no tangles but then again oldrank was not there. We were standing in the same spot with 6 or 7 people below us standing were oldrank was, 2 of which were only 10 or 12 years old and even they knew the routine which oldrank could not grasp. I even handed my rod off to one of the kids and let him battle a fresh hen in the 8lb range. That afternoon when all the drama accured there was only 7 people, there was 2 above us and 2 below (oldrank and his buddy) we never once tangled with the 2 above us or asked them to cut their drift short. We were simply smart enough to pay attention and not fish like we were the only one's there. During the week the Dam is a great place to fish, everybody knows each other and if your new everybody is friendly, willing to help and give advise.(unless you have an attitude like oldrank) Every now and then you run into someone who is so simple minded that they either can't understand or just plain do not care. The weekends on the other hand are a circus, all the idiots come out to play. We usually don't quit fishing the dam til April and even when we do fish it it's only for the first hour of daylight then head down stream and every now and then I hit it in the afternoon for a few minutes on my way back to the house, but looks like the mild weather is bringing the num-nuts out early this year......There were 3 guys in a drift boat who put in at Rea Rd and motored up and anchored right in front of a buddy fishing the meathole then went down and anchored in front of the dock where there were 3 guys fishing. They don't get much nummer than that......

Oldrank said after I responded that he "thought I would bite", I think it's just the opposite he thought he could post that Bull**** story and make himself out to be a big man not expecting us to see it...... although I'm sure that in his simple little mind it happened the way he said it happened.

Just like old times guys.....LOL

By the way everybody I'm going fishing this weekend, "what kind of water should I look for?"LMFAO


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Slodrift said:


> looks like the mild weather is bringing the num-nuts out early this year......There were 3 guys in a drift boat who put in at Rea Rd and motored up and anchored right in front of a buddy fishing the meathole then went down and anchored in front of the dock where there were 3 guys fishing.


Wow! I guess the ol' north pier salmon tactics just may have to be "dusted" off:evil:. That's the bad thing about spring, all the no clues and part timers come out. If you don't have a clue, but want to fish; observe and get one. It will save you much grief and embarrassment.


----------



## hamburger man (Nov 9, 2011)

got to know the rules


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I know some of the MOST polite river fisherman. Helpful. Friendly. But that's the ones up here. It just seems a little more relaxed living here. Don't get me wrong, we have some of the " rowdy boys".:lol:

Don't bring your stress from downstate. Leave it at work or home. Chill. Enjoy the time away.

Nowadays you don't know if someone is going to pull a weapon out and just shoot your a**. 

Were you guys on the Au Sable? Near the boat ramp below the dam?


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Spring has sprung....:lol:


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

KrossJr said:


> Spring has sprung....:lol:


Finally one great post everyone can agree on:lol::lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

YESSSSS!! Love it. Seen it a million times. Here is the deal, when you want to enjoy other people, hang out, and maybe catch a fish then go to a dam. When you fish at a dam you should know the local ettiquette, which is usually simple, fish within your turn. I always enjoy these "skits" as me and my buddies call them while dam fishing. If you want to catch fish in relaxation and just enjoy time alone or with a friend then just don't fish a dam.

For me when I fish a dam it's more about the entertainment factor. :lol: This post is very entertaining.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I have had a rod in my hand the better part of 40 yrs... I have fished just about every river in this state for steelhead... and caught them... Combat fished with the best of them at tippy dam...Yates dam, Foote, and many other crowded places I am well aware of the cast first then wait method.... There were 8 guys at the dam and enough room where these guys could have covered 75 percent of the water... we were down at the very end of the walkway and lines were still coming past us another 20 to 30 yards... I will apologize for my mouth but do not feel we were in the wrong in the way we were fishing in any way. Now lets bury this and catch fish.. I dont need to fuel the sportsman vs sportsman arguement.


----------

